# Burrs



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If you go to the petstore, pick up a greyhound comb. Slip the tight side in between the toes and scoop the burrs out. 

Also - keep the toe-fur clipped between the pads. While you shouldn't trim between the toes, keeping the fur "tight" on the feet and between the pads will help.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Megora said:


> If you go to the petstore, pick up a greyhound comb. Slip the tight side in between the toes and scoop the burrs out.
> 
> Also - keep the toe-fur clipped between the pads. While you shouldn't trim between the toes, keeping the fur "tight" on the feet and between the pads will help.


I thought about trimming all the hair out... but leaving a bit makes more sense. I'll try the greyhound comb...Just looked it up online to see what it looks like.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Cowboy Magic Mane and Tail detangler!


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

+1 on the greyhound comb.


----------

